

Is this for 12-year-olds? I must be lagging behind... - globalrev
http://www.cfep.uci.edu/uci-sati/faculty/carole_bersani_full.html

======
globalrev
I dont get this. It is computer science and mathematics, seems pretty
advanced.

And they teach it to 12-year olds?

I must be lagging behind...

Or is it some sort of genius school?

~~~
cperciva
This isn't for 12 year olds, it's for 8-11 year olds (grades 3-5).

My impression of this is that it's roughly on par with what is normally taught
at those grades. Keep in mind that the kids aren't expected to discover
anything here for themselves; they're just going to sit passively while the
teacher leads them around by the nose.

Curricula change from year to year; some material get introduced earlier than
it used to, while other material gets introduced later. Fractions are going
out of style, for example; and continued fractions -- a standard part of A
level mathematics in England in the early 1900s -- are now unheard of in high
schools.

